# Trail camera pictures



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

I went and check my trail camera today and here are some photos that i got. It was only up for a week.

[attachment=3:1riimvj4]Trail Camera 062.JPG[/attachment:1riimvj4]

[attachment=0:1riimvj4]Trail Camera 086.JPG[/attachment:1riimvj4]
[attachment=1:1riimvj4]Trail Camera 085.JPG[/attachment:1riimvj4]
[attachment=2:1riimvj4]Trail Camera 084.JPG[/attachment:1riimvj4]

The photos are up Indianola. I was pretty stoked to see a cougar on my camera.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I think I'd be taking out a cat opening weekend. I have some for you...


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice pictures. Where where those taken at?


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Geeze Lance, can you make those any smaller??? 

That must be up at ............ springs in the ......... unit??


----------

